# HGVC RCI booking priority?



## htusa2002 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering does using HGVC points for rci bookings really give you rci booking priority above other rci members? One of the agents from Hilton sales department sent me screen shots for rci booking and all it was mostly 1 bedrooms. I wonder is it really more priority than someone booking 10 months out?


----------



## htusa2002 (Nov 21, 2012)

htusa2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering does using HGVC points for rci bookings really give you rci booking priority above other rci members? One of the agents from Hilton sales department sent me screen shots for rci booking and all it was mostly 1 bedrooms.



Sorry just fixed the spelling as my iPad mixed up my question


----------



## chriskre (Nov 21, 2012)

I have noticed some units in the HGVC portal that were not in the regular RCI inventory so possibly we get some sort of priority with some places.
I've also noticed this with the Wyndham portal so maybe they do place some inventory in the different systems or maybe just the websites suck.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 21, 2012)

I suspect that what the OP is seeing is a lack of sync-ing between the HGVC "club" search engine and the regular RCI search engine... Not that either is better than the other, but rather the result of a disconnect in their posting and update rates.

IOW, on some days either might be "fresher" than the other.


----------



## travelguy (Nov 21, 2012)

I've directly asked several of the HGVC/RCI agents what the HGVC TPU value is for a HGVC/RCI ongoing search (in the RCI weeks inventory) and they had no idea.  

I can say from experience that I've had matches to RCI ongoing searches with deposits of TPUs over 60 that did not match to my similar HGVC/RCI ongoing searches (don't ask why I have the same searches...long strategy story to maximize HGVC points).  So either the HGVC/RCI TPU value was lower than my RCI deposit or RCI weeks has a "position" priority over HGVC/RCI (i.e. it looks for matches in RCI before it looks in HGVC/RCI, regardless of TPU value).

As with most things RCI...we will probably never know how this really works.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 22, 2012)

*RCI Points versus HGVC/RCI*



travelguy said:


> I've directly asked several of the HGVC/RCI agents what the HGVC TPU value is for a HGVC/RCI ongoing search (in the RCI weeks inventory) and they had no idea.
> 
> I can say from experience that I've had matches to RCI ongoing searches with deposits of TPUs over 60 that did not match to my similar HGVC/RCI ongoing searches (don't ask why I have the same searches...long strategy story to maximize HGVC points).  So either the HGVC/RCI TPU value was lower than my RCI deposit or RCI weeks has a "position" priority over HGVC/RCI (i.e. it looks for matches in RCI before it looks in HGVC/RCI, regardless of TPU value).
> 
> As with most things RCI...we will probably never know how this really works.



You mention RCI Weeks having either priority or higher TPU benefit.  What about RCI Points?


----------



## travelguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> You mention RCI Weeks having either priority or higher TPU benefit.  What about RCI Points?



If I understand the HGVC/RCI system correctly, the "ongoing search" is the RCI WEEKS system and the "online search" is the RCI POINTS system.  Both RCI systems use a fluctuating (VARIABLE) point system based on multiple demand and availability variables.  Since HGVC exchanges have designated (FIXED) points based only upon size of unit with a slight variable based on off-season, there must be an assigned HGVC trading value (TPU value for RCI weeks and point value for RCI Points).

Example - A HHV New Years week has the same RCI trade "value" as a Vegas mid-Feb week once they are traded into the HGVC/RCI system.

So the question is  - does RCI give HGVC deposits an averaged trade "value" based upon the blended "value" of all HGVC exchanges into RCI ... OR ... does RCI give HGVC a PRIORITY trade value based on averaging up to the highest in-demand HGVC properties???

I realize that this is as clear as the US Dollar to Chinese Yuan trade ratio where one is floating and one is fixed ... kind-of, and where both are really manipulated by a higher power (like the FED and the Communist Party ... or HGVC and RCI).


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 23, 2012)

travelguy said:


> If I understand the HGVC/RCI system correctly, the "ongoing search" is the RCI WEEKS system and the "online search" is the RCI POINTS system.



On necessarily.
AFAIK, you can search online for weeks up to 2 years out... points (nights) stops at 10 months out.
.
.


----------



## Janann (Nov 23, 2012)

travelguy said:


> I realize that this is as clear as the US Dollar to Chinese Yuan trade ratio where one is floating and one is fixed ... kind-of, and where both are really manipulated by a higher power (like the FED and the Communist Party ... or HGVC and RCI).



Lol.  This is the perfect summary of trying to understand how HGVC and RCI interact.


----------



## travelguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> On necessarily.
> AFAIK, you can search online for weeks up to 2 years out... points (nights) stops at 10 months out.
> .
> .



So are you saying that the RCI online search function on the HGVC site searches both RCI Weeks and Points systems at the same time?  I thought RCI kept those inventories separate?

If that's correct and we are seeing a complied Weeks+Points inventory, the HGVC/RCI search function is far superior to RCIs own web site!


----------



## htusa2002 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Just like the RCI points people*

HI-actually for HGVC I simply called and spoke to thr rci HGVC booking desk. It searches for both points and weeks stuff.--this is the same for RCI points members--I used to have a RCI points account and I could see everything for my searches-all points and weeks and yes I got amazing things with an RCI points account-so much stuff and last minutes that normal rci weeks members never could get. 

With HGVC you get to see both and also you get to see even more than a normal RCI points account because you have access to inventory over and above other people.


----------



## chiguy21 (Nov 27, 2012)

great to find this active thread just as i was having a related question...

we've been hgvc members (every other year) since 2006, but have NEVER stayed at hgvc resort.  basically, we like hawaii (bought while at oahu, but not at oahu), and have used the RCI exchanges to stay in kauai twice and maui once.  also, we like the exchange ratio which seem to get us a great amount of points.

we enjoyed our stay in maui at the ka'anapli beach club (RCI#4985) in 2009, which we booked through hgvc/RCI.  nice gold crown resort.  managed by diamond resorts.

we were thinking of going back.  strangely, although the resort shows up under the actual RCI website, the resort does NOT show up under the hgvc/RCI website.  even when typing the resort number, it says not found. the websites otherwise look nearly identical. is it something about diamond and hgcv?  any way to work around it?  

what gives?


----------



## presley (Nov 27, 2012)

chiguy21 said:


> we enjoyed our stay in maui at the ka'anapli beach club (RCI#4985) in 2009, which we booked through hgvc/RCI.  nice gold crown resort.  managed by diamond resorts.
> 
> we were thinking of going back.  strangely, although the resort shows up under the actual RCI website, the resort does NOT show up under the hgvc/RCI website.  even when typing the resort number, it says not found. the websites otherwise look nearly identical. is it something about diamond and hgcv?  any way to work around it?
> 
> what gives?



I just logged into HGVC RCI portal and I can see that resort.  It is only showing one week available and that it is in 2 weeks from now.  Perhaps, you are blocked because of a one in four rule?


----------



## chiguy21 (Nov 27, 2012)

presley said:


> I just logged into HGVC RCI portal and I can see that resort.  It is only showing one week available and that it is in 2 weeks from now.  Perhaps, you are blocked because of a one in four rule?




wow. never heard of that rule.  however, we did stay at the same property twice in kauaii within 4 years... strange.

not sure what i did, but it's coming up now.  thanks!


----------



## RichardL (Nov 30, 2012)

*HGVC Priority Has Worked for Me*

I am very pleased with the HGVC arrangement with RCI.  On 3 occassions I called HGVC/RC1 and deposited a one bedroom which equals 4800 pts.  I managed to trade into desirable HGVC and received 2 bedroom units.  Great deal.  First time I really feel RCI was a benefit.


----------



## travelguy (Nov 30, 2012)

I found answers to the RCI POINTS or WEEKS question on the HGVC/RCI portal:

1) Using the HGVC/RCI portal for ONLINE searches = RCI Points inventory (it even says so on the web page tab)

2) Using the HGVC/RCI ONGOING searches, entered by a HGVC/RCI rep or member = RCI Weeks inventory

3) Calling a HGVC/RCI rep _CAN_ get you either RCI Weeks or Points (They have to search separately in each RCI inventory).

Also note that RCI "Points" and "Nightly" is the same thing.  RCI "Weeks" are always called that AFAIK.

Also for those of you not familiar with RCI trading:
RCI Weeks are valued in RCI "TPU" (Trading Power Units)
RCI Points are valued in RCI "Points" which are different from HGVC "points"

This is what I believe to be true ... as least I think so ... for now ...


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 30, 2012)

travelguy said:


> 1) Using the HGVC/RCI portal for ONLINE searches = RCI Points inventory (*it even says so on the web page tab*)


Yes, it mentions the word "points", but it is referring to the HGVC points that a HGVC owner uses within the HGVC/RCI portal.  All indications is the online inventory we see via the portal is both weeks and points.  For example, we can see weeks available beyond the 10-month window -- that indicates those weeks come from the RCI weeks side, as RCI points inventory is only available 10 months out.

Just because the RCI web site separates the inventory, doesn't mean that the HGVC RCI portal has to separate the inventory.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 30, 2012)

travelguy said:


> 1) Using the HGVC/RCI portal for ONLINE searches = RCI Points inventory (it even says so on the web page tab)...



I beg to differ. I have booked RCI "weeks" using the HGVC portal.
The page with the big, round, RCI ball says this (quoting):

*RCI Weekly Exchange *
Request reservations up to 2 years prior to check-in. 
Use your annual allotment of ClubPoints, Rescued ClubPoints, Bonus Points or previously RCI deposited ClubPoints. 
Click "Book My Exchange Reservation" to explore the directory of participating resorts *and to book a weekly reservation.*
-- _emphasis added_ 
...
Check this out: Take a look at Four Winds of Longboat Key (#2083).
Don't select a time period, but click on "Available Dates" and open the calendar.
Run the calendar out to 2014. You'll notice that all check in dates are Saturdays.
Click on any Saturday. It'll show a one-week stay -- no more, no less.

Yes, the search page does say "points exchange."
It also says you are searching "all exchange inventory."
IOW, it refers not to an RCI-point search, but to using HGVC-points.

In the past, you had to select either a week or points search.
That's been changed to a single search function that does both.
.
.


----------



## ccwu (Dec 2, 2012)

chiguy21 said:


> we enjoyed our stay in maui at the ka'anapli beach club (RCI#4985) in 2009, which we booked through hgvc/RCI.  nice gold crown resort.  managed by diamond resorts.
> 
> we were thinking of going back.  strangely, although the resort shows up under the actual RCI website, the resort does NOT show up under the hgvc/RCI website.  even when typing the resort number, it says not found. the websites otherwise look nearly identical. is it something about diamond and hgcv?  any way to work around it?
> 
> what gives?



DRI resorts exchanges thru II.  I own Ka'anapali beach resorts and I use II for exchange.  I use DRI points exchanged into Hawaii Westin, Marriott many times.  I do not use HGVC for exchange in RCI.  I did not care for the RCI resorts other than HGVC.  If I have left over HGVC points, I convert to HHonor points.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 3, 2012)

travelguy said:


> I found answers to the RCI POINTS or WEEKS question on the HGVC/RCI portal:
> 
> 1) Using the HGVC/RCI portal for ONLINE searches = RCI Points inventory (it even says so on the web page tab)
> 
> ...



Sorry I wasn't clear about this prior post.  The numbered answers to the Points or Weeks questions are as told to me by a HGVC/RCI CS agent.  The notes after the numbered answers are my comments.  Not really a shock if she is wrong although the HGVC/RCI reps seem to be much sharper than the typical RCI rep.

I agree that it appears to be a hybrid of RCI points AND weeks that appear on the HGVC/RCI portal ONLINE search which is why I asked the questions of the HGVC/RCI CS rep.  It also appears that both search links on the HGVC/RCI portal access the same RCI Hybrid database even tho they are clearly labeled as "Weekly" (Big Red Ball) and "Nightly" a.k.a. "Points" (link at very bottom of RCI page).

And to confuse things even more ... I can pull up some RCI weekly availability that does not show up on the HGVC/RCI portal.  Some recent examples were Sands of Kahana that showed three weeks in RCI weeks that weren't available  on HGVC/RCI.  I also don't believe that I've ever seen any of the RCI Platinum properties on HGVC/RCI.  So maybe HGVC doesn't have the highest RCI trade power after all?


----------

